# Wapping - 25 years on



## butchersapron (Mar 7, 2011)

*Tonight*, The Cube, *Bristol* - films, participants, films, talking, more talking, people talking from the stage, from the floor, from a seat! Then a film. We have Michael Delaney - killed by a TNT scab driver  - best mate talking as well.

 What it meant then, what it meant in the intervening years and what it means now. Couple of quid, none turned away. 7pm onwards.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 7, 2011)

bump as if anyone cares


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 7, 2011)

sweet.. look forward to the feedback...


----------



## hermitical (Mar 7, 2011)

you gonna be there boss?


----------



## Geri (Mar 7, 2011)

hermitical said:


> you gonna be there boss?


 
He's just left with his pam fletts.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 8, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> sweet.. look forward to the feedback...


 This was a great night. Post more  later.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

Geri said:


> He's just left with his pam fletts.


 
Keith's sister?


----------



## hermitical (Mar 9, 2011)

glad it went well


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Keith's sister?


 
Wonder if she has a beard as luxuriant as our Keith's?


----------

